# Too much stuff around here for a new guy!



## norman vandyke (May 5, 2015)

I found another bunch of logs at my work this time. Freshly cut and smells good awful. Like sheep poo basically. I don't have a leaf specimen this time but I do have pictures of the end grain and bark. The rings are huge! Otherwise, I'd probably be thinking red oak due to the smell. The second tree is on a street near where I live and it tortures me every time I drive by. What is it?


----------



## Mr. Peet (May 6, 2015)

Well, the second tree is one that grows everywhere, so I'm told, except on the moon. "Ash leaf maple" or as it is better known, "Box elder", _Acer negundo,_ is often a prize tree when having what look to possibly be "pippy burl" growth. So, continue to drive by that tree and call Kevin when it is harvested. Just kidding, but keep an eye on it. Those growths are precious to a bunch of us.

Now the first two pictures, I thought elm based on the white layered bars in the bark. Elm often has a 'horse piss" smell. The following pictures throw me some. They look like the _Prunus_ genus, plum / cherry. The end grain color matches cherry. The early start of brown rot and ring separation are common in peach trees. The bark could pass for "Higan cherry" "Peach", and "plum". Please try to land a few leaves and post those for viewing. Thanks. I'm going with peach so far...By the way, I'm jealous, no leaves here yet, but spring has sprung.

Mark...


----------



## norman vandyke (May 6, 2015)

Mr. Peet said:


> Well, the second tree is one that grows everywhere, so I'm told, except on the moon. "Ash leaf maple" or as it is better known, "Box elder", _Acer negundo,_ is often a prize tree when having what look to possibly be "pippy burl" growth. So, continue to drive by that tree and call Kevin when it is harvested. Just kidding, but keep an eye on it. Those growths are precious to a bunch of us.
> 
> Now the first two pictures, I thought elm based on the white layered bars in the bark. Elm often has a 'horse piss" smell. The following pictures throw me some. They look like the _Prunus_ genus, plum / cherry. The end grain color matches cherry. The early start of brown rot and ring separation are common in peach trees. The bark could pass for "Higan cherry" "Peach", and "plum". Please try to land a few leaves and post those for viewing. Thanks. I'm going with peach so far...By the way, I'm jealous, no leaves here yet, but spring has sprung.
> 
> Mark...


I doubt the first one is peach as it was probably planned as an ornamental tree. Possibly some kind of cherry though I don't recall any flowers last spring(want really looking though). I'm wondering if I could talk the owner into letting me "thin out" his overgrown eyesore. Lol. The city might own it though, as it is between the sidewalk and the street. I'll research a bit and maybe work the courage up to ask the homeowner.


----------



## Mike1950 (May 6, 2015)

Looked like elm to me also.


----------



## norman vandyke (May 6, 2015)

Ok, I found some leaves on the first one pictured.


----------



## Mr. Peet (May 6, 2015)

Sorry, I can't say off hand from your new pictures. I would say that peach is out, however some of the cherries and plum are still possible. Some of the "Buckthorns" are also out. When you mill it, more will be revealed. If you sand the endgrain a little better, we would be able to see the ulmiflorum graining, if it is an elm.

Yes, if it is a street tree, ask the owners, and yes the town maintenance crew may have information on it. They often have plot maps showing where certain trees are since they are often planted by design. The owners first, and get the permission to have the wood and they may consider you in similar cases in the future. Keep us posted and good luck.

Mark...


----------



## norman vandyke (May 6, 2015)

Mr. Peet said:


> Sorry, I can't say off hand from your new pictures. I would say that peach is out, however some of the cherries and plum are still possible. Some of the "Buckthorns" are also out. When you mill it, more will be revealed. If you sand the endgrain a little better, we would be able to see the ulmiflorum graining, if it is an elm.
> 
> Yes, if it is a street tree, ask the owners, and yes the town maintenance crew may have information on it. They often have plot maps showing where certain trees are since they are often planted by design. The owners first, and get the permission to have the wood and they may consider you in similar cases in the future. Keep us posted and good luck.
> 
> Mark...


I'll definitely keep you posted and get a picture of better grain as soon as I can. I can tell you it looks porous and there are tiny lines radiating from what almost looks like smaller rings within the large rings.


----------



## phinds (May 26, 2015)

norman vandyke said:


> I'll definitely keep you posted and get a picture of better grain as soon as I can. I can tell you it looks porous and there are tiny lines radiating from what almost looks like smaller rings within the large rings.


Yeah, that's the ulmiform pore bands that Mark mentioned. They'll be a bit more separate and distinct when you get it sanded down. You can see good examples on my site (the American elm page).

Here's an example:


----------

